# Nautilus Mini



## BigK (30/7/14)

So i decided to pop into Vape King this afternoon to purchase some gear for a few of my buddies. I currently own two full Nautilus tanks which are currently buried in my desk. They were banished there after very poor coil performance, dry hits and a terrible burnt taste. I decided that i would wait out the initial hype surrounding the Nautilus mini to see whether they truly had improved the coils. Unfortunately patience is not one of my strong points soo before leaving Vape King i caved and purchased one of the new minis..... and boy am i glad i did !!!  It's a million times better than the old Nautilus with regards to flavor throat hit with maybe a minor increase in vapor production. Will definitely be converting the rest of my tanks to these pending an initial trial on coil durability.

Was also great bumping into @Silver and finally meeting @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (30/7/14)

I also waited for the hype to pass on this and now im sitting with a mini.

Will juice her up when I get home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigK (30/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> I also waited for the hype to pass on this and now im sitting with a mini.
> 
> Will juice her up when I get home



Tried it yet?


----------



## RoSsIkId (30/7/14)

Vaping it now. Its goin to rain in my living room. Its great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/14)

Hi all

Got my *Nautilus Mini* yesterday.
This is the one with the new Bottom Vertical Coil (BVC).

Have vaped a few tanks on it side by side against the REO - with the same juices.

Here are my initial impressions versus the REO (which is my current all day device and benchmark for scoring)

*Flavour*
- it performs very well in this department. Great flavour. If the REO gets 10/10 for flavour, then this gets a solid 8/10. It is a bit different though. The flavour is not as rich or dense - but is smoother. Probably has a lot to do with the smoother vaping action. That said, the flavour is better than I experienced on the mini Protanks and EVOD, which on this scale would have been in the region of about 6/10.

*Throat hit*
- not bad but I was hoping for more. If the REO gives me 10/10, this gives me 6/10. I tried all the airhole settings but settled on second smallest since I like a tighter draw. If I take two or three long drags in succession it is quite nice but nowhere near as instant as I get on the REO with my coil setup.

Vapour production is not something I care much about - but the Nautilus Mini does produce lots of vapour. Those that like vapour will not be disappointed. Definitely more vapour than the other commercial Clearo tanks that I've tried. On the widest airhole setting you can blow great clouds for a stock setup.

*Will it replace my REOs?*
No way.

*Is it a good device?*
Definitely yes and the best commercial non-RBA tank I've vaped. I think this is great for mindless vaping with great flavour.

Juices used
- Witchers Brew Blackbird 18mg
- Vape Craving Desire 12mg

(I used a new Nautilus Mini coil for each juice.)

Equipment
- Nautilus Mini on a SVD - between 13 and 15 Watts
- REO Grand/RM2 - standard microcoil, cotton wick.

I tried to vape at similar power on the REO vs the Nautilus Mini to give a fair comparison:
For VC Desire I used a 1.2 ohm coil - vaping at around 13 Watts (Batt at around 4V)
For WB Blackbird I used a 0.95 ohm coil - vaping at around 15 Watts (Batt nearing end at 3.8V)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (31/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Got my *Nautilus Mini* yesterday.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for a quality review as always Silver! One question though; will it look better than the PT3 mini on my e-pipe?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Got my *Nautilus Mini* yesterday.
> 
> ...


Thank you, critical review as always.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

Silver said:


> *Will it replace my REOs?*
> No way.


 
Thanks for yet again another unbiased review Hi Ho! I'm just waiting till I have more stuff to order before I pull the trigger on my Nautilus Mini... but I am testing the new coils in my original Nautilus.

I have to say my Menthol Ice certainly tastes very different in the original Nautilus with new BVC coils than it does in ANY other device I have ever tried! It almost more perfumey if that's even a real word... I must flush it out and put Tropical Ice into it with a new coil because I need to test Apples with Apples!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/7/14)

johan said:


> Thanks for a quality review as always Silver! One question though; will it look better than the PT3 mini on my e-pipe?


 
Hi @johan
Thanks for the compliment!

Not really sure about looks but I suspect the PT3 Mini will look better because it's slimmer.
The Nautilus Mini is fatter and has a slightly "bulbous" top cap section...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/14)

BigK said:


> So i decided to pop into Vape King this afternoon to purchase some gear for a few of my buddies. I currently own two full Nautilus tanks which are currently buried in my desk. They were banished there after very poor coil performance, dry hits and a terrible burnt taste. I decided that i would wait out the initial hype surrounding the Nautilus mini to see whether they truly had improved the coils. Unfortunately patience is not one of my strong points soo before leaving Vape King i caved and purchased one of the new minis..... and boy am i glad i did !!!  It's a million times better than the old Nautilus with regards to flavor throat hit with maybe a minor increase in vapor production. Will definitely be converting the rest of my tanks to these pending an initial trial on coil durability.
> 
> Was also great bumping into @Silver and finally meeting @Stroodlepuff and @Gizmo.


 
Was lovely seeing you as well @BigK !
Glad you enjoying the new device!


----------



## Silver (31/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for yet again another unbiased review Hi Ho! I'm just waiting till I have more stuff to order before I pull the trigger on my Nautilus Mini... but I am testing the new coils in my original Nautilus.
> 
> I have to say my Menthol Ice certainly tastes very different in the original Nautilus with new BVC coils than it does in ANY other device I have ever tried! It almost more perfumey if that's even a real word... I must flush it out and put Tropical Ice into it with a new coil because I need to test Apples with Apples!


 
Thanks @Rob Fisher - appreciate it.

Definitely, you need to compare apples to apples. Or Tropical Ice to Tropical Ice 
And use a new coil if you are changing flavours.
I now have the Blackbird coil which I will use in future for tobacco type flavours and the "VC Desire coil" which I will use for the fruity type of flavours. VC Desire is that guava/mango juice. The unit only came with the two coils and I didnt get replacement coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (31/7/14)

Just to add to this thread here is a cool slideshow


----------



## Andre (31/7/14)

Alex said:


> Just to add to this thread here is a cool slideshow



I just love these slideshows, much better than those talking heads videos.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

Done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev (31/7/14)

So whats the lowdown on the coils?

I know it has a new design, and eciggies are already referring to their Nautili coils as V1, but are they interchangeable between original and the mini?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

devdev said:


> So whats the lowdown on the coils?
> 
> I know it has a new design, and eciggies are already referring to their Nautili coils as V1, but are they interchangeable between original and the mini?


Yes they are.


----------



## Darth_V@PER (31/7/14)

Finally @Rob Fisher.... That took you a while 
@Alex you my friend are an absolute legend!!! Thanks for all you your input on the forum, two thumbs up and thanks for the video!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (31/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes they are.


 
Stroods, please put one of the minis to the side for me


----------



## Stroodlepuff (31/7/14)

Oki does Mr duck king


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Finally @Rob Fisher.... That took you a while


 
I actually bought one the day they were released by my new converts stole it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (31/7/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Oki does Mr duck king


 
Duck king hell!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth_V@PER (31/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I actually bought one the day they were released by my new converts stole it!


You totally bamboozled me @Rob Fisher as I knew you said you were getting one on Tuesday but battled to understand why you were so reluctant to pull the trigger on getting one  Lol I'm blonde so I'm easily thrown off track

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Another observation on the Nautilus Mini which is confirmed now...

*This thing sucks juice like a thirsty beast in the desert that has found an oasis...*

Filled the tank about 30 mins ago with VM Berry Blaze - and it's on half already!
It goes through juice fast....

Perhaps I'm just used to the bigger 6ml tank on the REO which seems to last for ages

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (2/8/14)

Spend some time vaping HRH's mAN. My impressions - I completely concur with @Silver's review. If commercial tanks and coil units are your preference, the mAN is the way to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (2/8/14)

I finally vaped on the aMN and guess my luck... Dud coil on the device and a dud as spare... Hit it on the Sigelei 20 W and it tasted terribly burnt  I put a new coil in the mini and used Witchers Brew Blackbird 12MG  I'm in love

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lize (2/8/14)

Same here. Bought the mini and a pack of coils. Out of the 7 coils 3 were duds. Not cool at all. 4th in and finally I can test it properly.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/8/14)

There is nothing more infuriating than a dud coil! Nothing! 

Not sure anything can beat a mini coil on a Cyclone on top of a REO with a Rayon wick and Menthol Ice with a few drops of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/8/14)

Are you guys giving the coils enough time to get saturated with juice? If you hit it dry that taste won't go away in a hurry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/8/14)

Both the coils on my Mini were fine.

I let the juice stand in the tank - upright - for a good 5 minutes or so - BEFORE taking the first puff.
It was fine for me.

I can imagine that given the material around the coil is so tightly packed in there and there are only a few small little holes for juice to seep in, it takes a while to saturate a dry coil.

But that aside, if you did get dud coils then that is terrible. That was one of the major things that put me off commercial coils - and why I enjoyed rebuilding them. But after a while, one does just want the convenience I guess.

I haven't studied the international forums, but does anyone know if dud coils are being reported as a common problem ?


----------



## Lize (2/8/14)

I let mine soak for at least 20min but all of mine had the same problem. You almost pop a vein trying to take a drag. The draw is really tight, with no flavor and no vapor. 4th coil was 100%.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (3/8/14)

I seriously gave it enough time to soak in on both of the new coils. I promise both were longer than fifteen minutes each plus I used a few primer puffs in between before putting it into my mod @Gazzacpt . I have had much better luck since 
I am however battling with my Russian centre pin and getting it aligned without being two close to the other pin


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/8/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> I seriously gave it enough time to soak in on both of the new coils. I promise both were longer than fifteen minutes each plus I used a few primer puffs in between before putting it into my mod @Gazzacpt . I have had much better luck since
> I am however battling with my Russian centre pin and getting it aligned without being two close to the other pin


If its not one thing its another which is why I have backups for the backups. Or maybe I'm ocd, but mainly I think its an excuse to get more gear

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Zodiac (3/8/14)

Excellent review @Silver, couldn't agree with you more. The flavour on the mini with the new BVC's are great, and the vape is always very saturated. Most definitely the best commercial tank on the market atm.

I've been using my original BVC coil for almost a week (tomorrow will be a week). Still vapes 100%, and changed flavours about 5 times.

Today, i am sooo enjoying my Hana mini and Atomic RDA, the flavour is out of this world.

I think i enjoy different devices more on different days, depending on my mood, lol.


----------



## Silver (3/8/14)

Zodiac said:


> Excellent review @Silver, couldn't agree with you more. The flavour on the mini with the new BVC's are great, and the vape is always very saturated. Most definitely the best commercial tank on the market atm.
> 
> I've been using my original BVC coil for almost a week (tomorrow will be a week). Still vapes 100%, and changed flavours about 5 times.
> 
> ...



Thanks @Zodiac 
Am enjoying the Nautilus Mini on the SVD for the fruity flavours - nice indeed
So far the coil is lasting on my side too. 
Lets see how long it continues

All the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (3/8/14)

Zodiac said:


> Excellent review @Silver, couldn't agree with you more. The flavour on the mini with the new BVC's are great, and the vape is always very saturated. Most definitely the best commercial tank on the market atm.
> 
> I've been using my original BVC coil for almost a week (tomorrow will be a week). Still vapes 100%, and changed flavours about 5 times.
> 
> ...


 
I'm very impressed with my BF Atomic RDA, the flavour is as good as the reomizer in my opinion... Love it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## steve (3/8/14)

I dont have a nauitlus mini (yet) but i robbed a bvc coil from cvs and put it in my old nautilus which had been gathering dust for months . I am soooo impressed with the taste. So far i have vaped strenilla. Gambit . And hhv waffles on it and its been amazing . The coil seems to be performing like a soldier and the juice flavors pop and crackle on your tongue. Handles 15 watts on the cana no problem at all . Ive since ordered a mini and a coil pack.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## huffnpuff (3/8/14)

My 2 Cents, warts'n'all
Got 2 for my wife and myself as a backup 2 days ago as a backup to my kayfun. Juiced-up instore and was really amazed and already put a few tanks through them...definitely the best commercial coil wrt dense flavour. Much, much better than my Aerotank mini, but better than my kayfun clone?...performance No, mindless convenience Yes .

Overall, a lovely tank to use, even though there are a few minor "quirks" that can be improved upon:

The drip tip is sub standard with a edge on the inner lip on the mouth end (Both units I bought had this). Not something you'd expect from an authentic. It also conducts and builds up heat very quickly, enough to make it uncomfortable on sustained pulls. This was the first thing I replaced within minutes of using.
There is a conical cavity with a lip at the bottom of the drip tip well which gathers condensate quickly, especially with the heavy vapour the mini produces. The cone isn't a problem as it is supposed to let the condensate run back down to the filling, but the lip prevents this, as it gathers enough juice to cause gurgling at the bottom of the drip tip, or cause that you get a good dollop of juice in your mouth if you're couch vaping and you raise the angle too high.
The largest airvent is still too small for heavy hitters, just small enough to get minor flooding, which is easily adjusted by slower pulls.
While I haven't experienced any coil issues, the quality control issues that some are experiencing for such a pricey coil is disconcerting
Despite this, still a very good step in the right direction wrt the evolution of commercial systems. Would definitely recommend them

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Jan (19/8/14)

Hi all

What is your findings on the longevity of the BVC's?

Thx

Jan


----------



## Paulie (19/8/14)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Got my *Nautilus Mini* yesterday.
> This is the one with the new Bottom Vertical Coil (BVC).
> ...


 

I just love how you give the reo 10/10 hahaha great review as always silver!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> I just love how you give the reo 10/10 hahaha great review as always silver!!


 
Hi @paulph201 - thanks 

I only gave the REO 10 out of 10 as a reference to compare with the Nautilus Mini 
And so far, the REO gives me the best consistent flavour and throat hit out of all the devices I've tried. 
Not saying the REO is perfect, there may be other devices that are better, but for me its my benchmark - at least for now...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (19/8/14)

Nothing worse than dud coils on commercial tanks. It's frustrating considering they cost roughly R40 each on the Nautilus.

Mind you, 3 out of 5 micro coils I build are duds  at least they're cheap to replace  hehe.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (19/8/14)

Can't wait for the BVC heads to arrive up here, the local Vape shop says he'll have them by the end of the month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/8/14)

Is it just me or is everyone else trying to heat their homes with their attys ?
I'm running mine on 8 watts on my mvp and get ample flavor & vapor from VK4 12 & 18 mg juices. Maybe I just prefer the standard caramel taste vs trying to turn it into a brulee. 
The VK Cherry is also very good at a lower setting.

What I like most about the Mini is the easy, no-mess refill or top-up if you are on the same juice and the fact that you can virtually vape the thing down to the last drop.
The only negative side is that previous flavors tend to linger much longer after a refill of different juices, even if you attempt to rinse the coil.
The ceramic material wicks very good in that sense.
The Mini is great for your ADVs, but if you are still hunting for your favourite flavors I'd suggest to try them in a different atomizer / clearomizer first due to the lingering taste.

You definitely don't want to get stuck with ass-juice on this coil, unless you intend to play pranks on your buds for the next half an hour or so.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Is it just me or is everyone else trying to heat their homes with their attys ?
> I'm running mine on 8 watts on my mvp and get ample flavor & vapor from VK4 12 & 18 mg juices. Maybe I just prefer the standard caramel taste vs trying to turn it into a brulee.
> The VK Cherry is also very good at a lower setting.
> 
> ...


It's not just you, I prefer running my Kayfun with 1.2 to 1.5 ohm builds at around 9w, just occasionally kicking it up around 12.5w when I need a good slap, anything higher and stuff starts burning

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (20/8/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Is it just me or is everyone else trying to heat their homes with their attys ?
> I'm running mine on 8 watts on my mvp and get ample flavor & vapor from VK4 12 & 18 mg juices. Maybe I just prefer the standard caramel taste vs trying to turn it into a brulee.
> The VK Cherry is also very good at a lower setting.
> 
> ...


Same here, above 10W the mAN does not do it for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tomcat (7/10/14)

Hey guys and girls, hope this is the right thread to ask this, but here goes. I got the nautilus mini last week, and I must say I'm absolutely "McDonalds" over this thing my only concern is that it seems to be getting quite warm while vaping, is this normal and am i worrying about nothing?


----------



## Zodiac (7/10/14)

tomcat said:


> Hey guys and girls, hope this is the right thread to ask this, but here goes. I got the nautilus mini last week, and I must say I'm absolutely "McDonalds" over this thing my only concern is that it seems to be getting quite warm while vaping, is this normal and am i worrying about nothing?


Hi @tomcat, the Nautilus Mini does get a bit warm whilst vaping, this is quite normal, and you have nothing to worry about. Just enjoy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## tomcat (7/10/14)

Thank you @Zodiac for your quick reply, i really love the vape on the nautilus mini, its really awesome, and also thank you for putting mind at ease about the heat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

tomcat said:


> Hey guys and girls, hope this is the right thread to ask this, but here goes. I got the nautilus mini last week, and I must say I'm absolutely "McDonalds" over this thing my only concern is that it seems to be getting quite warm while vaping, is this normal and am i worrying about nothing?


Just make sure the air channel is properly aligned with the air hole.


----------



## tomcat (7/10/14)

Andre said:


> Just make sure the air channel is properly aligned with the air hole.


Thanks @Andre will that solve the heat issue?


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

tomcat said:


> Thanks @Andre will that solve the heat issue?



Any tank will heat up - remember the coil gets hot enough to vaporise the e-juice, and the residual heat needs to go somewhere - the walls of the tank is in essence a type of "heatsink" to dissipate the heat from a high to lower environment - which is through the tank walls.


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

tomcat said:


> Thanks @Andre will that solve the heat issue?


Not necessarily, always some heat as long as it is not excessive. I did bugger up one of HRH's coils with the air hole closed and firing. HRH's nautilus does not become hot at all, but then she vapes far and in between. Methinks you will instinctively know if the heat is excessive. Maybe also make sure there are no obstructions in the air channel.


----------



## Avikaar Sonlall (7/10/14)

Even my aerotank mini gets a bit warm while vaping. Battery used is vision spinner 2 at 3.8V with a 1.5 ohm coil


----------



## tomcat (7/10/14)

Thanks guys, I've decided to alternate vaping the nautilus and a titan ihave, it's keeping the heating issues sien, also bought some higher nic juice this afternoon, think I might have bought to low a level to soon


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

Ok, just too about 10 toots off HRH's mAN at 9.5W on the IPV. Gets noticeably warm at the bottom, but not that I would describe as hot. It is like nicely warm for a very cold day, but will not burn your fingers at all.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jan (8/10/14)

Andre said:


> Ok, just too about 10 toots off HRH's mAN at 9.5W on the IPV. Gets noticeably warm at the bottom, but not that I would describe as hot. It is like nicely warm for a very cold day, but will not burn your fingers at all.



Sounds about right. Funny thing though is that my Visions heat my mAN more than my 134, think a part of the heat comes from the internal resistance of the battery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/3/15)

I don't think anyone can add much to that review @Silver
Very well done. Sure glad I bought one, great little device.
Looks very sharp with the replacement tank as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## cfm78910 (10/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I don't think anyone can add much to that review @Silver
> Very well done. Sure glad I bought one, great little device.
> Looks very sharp with the replacement tank as well.
> 
> View attachment 22716


My old mini is great but I'm not happy with the replacement tank with the metal cover. It goes through juice at a helluva rate. After a few toots, when I take the driptip off the top part of the tank, where the driptip goes in, is sopping wet with juice. Taste and vapour production is also down compared to my other two minis. Any ideas why this is the case? My old minis work flawlessly.


----------



## Silver (10/3/15)

cfm78910 said:


> My old mini is great but I'm not happy with the replacement tank with the metal cover. It goes through juice at a helluva rate. After a few toots, when I take the driptip off the top part of the tank, where the driptip goes in, is sopping wet with juice. Taste and vapour production is also down compared to my other two minis. Any ideas why this is the case? My old minis work flawlessly.



That is strange indeed @cfm78910 
The replacement tank shouldnt change the vape. Should be the coil that matters
Really dont know why but interesting nonetheless


----------

